# How much do you make a day if you work 4 or 8 hours



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

just got accepted to flex in NJ.

I usually can pull 200$-230$ in an 8 hour shift on UberX.

If i switch over to flex, can I expect to match that? 

That's with driving 200-225 miles.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I can't speak for NJ, but in SF I made $314 in 8 hours last Sunday.

The last 4 hour shift I did was last Monday and made $110.


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

On Flex you take 4-hour blocks for $72. Usually it takes around 3 hours to be completed.
I usually drive around 75 miles per block in Seattle.


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

soupergloo said:


> I can't speak for NJ, but in SF I made $314 in 8 hours last Sunday.
> 
> The last 4 hour shift I did was last Monday and made $110.


Ok good to know.

I gotta watch the videos, I'm still reading the pined threads too.



aflexdriver said:


> On Flex you take 4-hour blocks for $72. Usually it takes around 3 hours to be completed.
> I usually drive around 75 miles per block in Seattle.


Sounds like a lot less driving.

Doing 200+ miles a day is taxing. I guess the 4 hour block rate is determained by market and number of packages?


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

JDoey said:


> Ok good to know.
> 
> I gotta watch the videos, I'm still reading the pined threads too.
> 
> ...


The minimum rate for Flex is $18/hr, but sometimes they increase it if they don't have enough drivers.
Once you grab the block you will get that pay, doesn't matter how many packages you have and how long it's going to take to deliver.

In my opinion Flex sucks now, they are pushing us too many packages and giving less hours so that means more work for less.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

aflexdriver said:


> In my opinion Flex sucks now, they are pushing us too many packages and giving less hours so that means more work for less.


I kind of have to agree with this, there are fewer shifts available, but my routes are bigger than ever and they don't stop hiring new drivers. It's unfortunate because I found Flex when rideshare was going downhill and that was mainly because Uber & Lyft continued to saturate the market, which is now what Amazon has done.

Expect to spend *hours *to get blocks, and it's not going to be easy.


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

What makes me sad is the fact that even with 60+ packages people are still creating bots to get blocks. I don't think it's a gig for me anymore, people are fighting to get a minimum wage job (yes, after expenses you can make as low as $11/hr)


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

aflexdriver said:


> What makes me sad is the fact that even with 60+ packages people are still creating bots to get blocks. I don't think it's a gig for me anymore, people are fighting to get a minimum wage job (yes, after expenses you can make as low as $11/hr)


These videos really make this gig look like a pain in the ass lol.

There's like 4 types of deliveries so far


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

JDoey said:


> These videos really make this gig look like a pain in the ass lol.
> 
> There's like 4 types of deliveries so far


There are 2 different types of flex drivers. Prime now and what we call "logistics". 
If you know your warehouse code you'll know which one you are. If it starts with a "U" you're a prime now driver. If it starts with a "D" you're a logistics driver.

ONLY prime now drivers will make tips and be able to make bank like supergloo who is a prime now driver. But you'll need to be really up to speed on how things work to make that kind of money. Mileage may be more for prime now drivers as well, but seems to depend on what kind of deliveries you're doing.

If you're logistics you make a flat $18 an hour doing mostly 3 or 4 hour blocks. So, the most you'll make doing 2, 4 hour blocks is$144.
Some markets that do 3 hour blocks you can do 3 blocks of 3 hours for $162. But you'll be hustling to get the blocks and getting it done.
Some markets multiple blocks are possible, others not so much.

You can also expect to be close to 200 miles a day if you do that many blocks in a day. Of course that all depends on how close you are to the warehouse and where you deliver too.


----------



## Mogcabul (May 25, 2017)

I just started, and in my opinion, 3 hour blocks are a 50/50 change of doing well. i prefer 4 hours blocks, but i don't see any prime blocks up in this area. and yes, many people in this area Richmond CA are trying to get any blocks they can get. as long as their is demand, the pay will be low. 

today was the first time i ran with the Must do photo deliveries. and from what i saw... this lands more Strain and wear and tear on your car and now phone. as because your running a GPS, the flex app, and having to take it off the charger. your wrecking the battery and charging cable on the phone faster./ making you have to do way more maintenance and investments on doing flex. its no longer adding up. 

had a 3 hour block today and it took 3 hours and 5 minutes. if i had not needed to constantly connect and disconnect the phone, i would have been done in 2 to 2 and a half hours. not sure if a second phone would help now. was planning on investing in a second phone. but why? if im only making 8-10 dollars an hour after maintenance and taxes?


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> You can also expect to be close to 200 miles a day if you do that many blocks in a day. Of course that all depends on how close you are to the warehouse and where you deliver too.


Yeah it really depends, here in Vegas doing two three hour blocks and going over 100 miles (from my own front door and back to it) is extremely rare, living about 8 miles from the WH. Usually it's between about 60 and 80. Even back with the 4 hour blocks, the amount wasn't hugely higher (given the majority of the mileage was in getting to and from the area, but the areas themselves were bigger with greater average distance between stops).


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Pain in the A$$ ? Just wait til you have 16 deliveries in the huge apt complex and the lease office is closed to get a map of the place. Funny how they count that as one stop. 

There is no point in plugging the phone in after every stop, unless it 4 or 5 miles to the next, which most cases it not.

Now I'm finding i'm holding on to it to the next stop. My last 2 blocks it was 44% 3 hrs to complete and 2.5 hrs 58%


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Yeah it really depends, here in Vegas doing two three hour blocks and going over 100 miles (from my own front door and back to it) is extremely rare, living about 8 miles from the WH. Usually it's between about 60 and 80. Even back with the 4 hour blocks, the amount wasn't hugely higher (given the majority of the mileage was in getting to and from the area, but the areas themselves were bigger with greater average distance between stops).


 No doubt mileage will vary for each situation. I calculated if I did 2, 4hour blocks my total mileage would be around 175. This includes travel miles and dead miles as I assume the OP is calculating that in his total miles driven.

But, he would need to do at least 3, 3hour blocks a day for logistics to come close to same earnings from uber. So, should be edging closer to 200 miles.
Of course that's logistics....prime now not sure.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Mogcabul said:


> today was the first time i ran with the Must do photo deliveries. and from what i saw... this lands more Strain and wear and tear on your car and now phone. as because your running a GPS, the flex app, and having to take it off the charger. your wrecking the battery and charging cable on the phone faster./ making you have to do way more maintenance and investments on doing flex. its no longer adding up.


You have a crappy phone or there's something wrong with it -- my Sunday 3 hr block with 41 stops, with photos, took my battery down to 68% with no charging except the main to/from first/last stop legs of the trip. Why aren't you using the flex GPS? It's been "good enough" for me lately.


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> No doubt mileage will vary for each situation. I calculated if I did 2, 4hour blocks my total mileage would be around 175. This includes travel miles and dead miles as I assume the OP is calculating that in his total miles driven.
> 
> But, he would need to do at least 3, 3hour blocks a day for logistics to come close to same earnings from uber. So, should be edging closer to 200 miles.
> Of course that's logistics....prime now not sure.


Yea so, this is all great info.

I'm still going through the pinned post and finishing up the videos on the flex app.

But it's days like today that maybe flex would be good.

Cause.. UberX died down 10 am. Made 100$ but now assed out.

So, I'm thinking maybe if I can pick up a block for slow days, it will balance out the income.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> No doubt mileage will vary for each situation. I calculated if I did 2, 4hour blocks my total mileage would be around 175. This includes travel miles and dead miles as I assume the OP is calculating that in his total miles driven.


Well that's what I'm doing too -- as I said, from when I leave my home to when I get back to home. Vegas is a smaller area no doubt (all the addresses we deliver to are addressed to either Las Vegas, North Las Vegas or Henderson), so it's hard to really gauge without knowing the area the OP is in.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

JDoey said:


> So, I'm thinking maybe if I can pick up a block for slow days, it will balance out the income.


*if* you can pick-up a block that is .. if you haven't yet, set your availability so you have a chance of getting reserved blocks.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

JDoey said:


> Yea so, this is all great info.
> 
> I'm still going through the pinned post and finishing up the videos on the flex app.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU for reading and watching! You are waaaaay ahead of the curve on some of the knuckleheads who decide to do this.
FWIW, when I started I thought that I would fill Uber dead time with Flex but it quickly turned the other way around. Especially since it is so difficult to get blocks. Running Uber between Flex blocks is the best move IMO, especially UberEats.
As said above, if you are a 'D', you will make $18 an hr with low miles. If you are a 'U', you will make $18 an hr plus tips, and may have a mixture of 1 hr, 2hr, restaurant, or Fresh deliveries. Tips here are currently averaging about $2 per delivery, with my single highest 4 hr block paying $161.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Well that's what I'm doing too -- as I said, from when I leave my home to when I get back to home. Vegas is a smaller area no doubt (all the addresses we deliver to are addressed to either Las Vegas, North Las Vegas or Henderson), so it's hard to really gauge without knowing the area the OP is in.


 Got it! I didn't think you were counting in the dead miles. 
Wish I could get away with that kind of mileage!  
That would up my hourly pay significantly since more of my miles are commute miles.



UberPasco said:


> THANK YOU for reading and watching! You are waaaaay ahead of the curve on some of the knuckleheads who decide to do this.
> FWIW, when I started I thought that I would fill Uber dead time with Flex but it quickly turned the other way around. Especially since it is so difficult to get blocks. Running Uber between Flex blocks is the best move IMO, especially UberEats.
> As said above, if you are a 'D', you will make $18 an hr with low miles. If you are a 'U', you will make $18 an hr plus tips, and may have a mixture of 1 hr, 2hr, restaurant, or Fresh deliveries. Tips here are currently averaging about $2 per delivery, with my single highest 4 hr block paying $161.


 What's the average mileage for you prime now drivers for say a 4 hour block?
Any other prime now drivers are welcome to answer. Just curious. 
I know it's been posted and I recall it being much higher than I would expect.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

So far the spread sheet shows; out of 28 blocks, no bot used, believe me eveytime I miss one I think about it. , DLA5. 3.55 avg hrs to complete, Avg miles 63.84, net hr earning 20.83. Although today was 2/4 hr blocks, 120 miles. 7 hrs.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Got it! I didn't think you were counting in the dead miles.
> Wish I could get away with that kind of mileage!
> That would up my hourly pay significantly since more of my miles are commute miles.
> 
> ...


Here, about 25 MPH. I did 106 in 4 hrs last night.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> What's the average mileage for you prime now drivers for say a 4 hour block?
> Any other prime now drivers are welcome to answer. Just curious.
> I know it's been posted and I recall it being much higher than I would expect.


Pretty much figure 20-30 MPH. That factors in returning to WH for multiple blocks. I've rarely had 8 hrs that wasn't right around 170-200 miles.
LOL, I forgot I already responded.


----------

